# The Woodsman



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just finished sculpting this, thought i would share some pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good - will the head have a body attached?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, no plans for a body just yet, im thinking of some type of grapevine body if i do.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job ! What type of materials do you use ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you use clay spaghetti to get the wrinkles or did you sculpt each one?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob, I used oil clay over a form.

Sickie, kinda both, I started out just digging out areas, then started adding rolls to it to see what kind of levels of depth I could get and where it would go, I did know I wanted to do a driftwood type look. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Niiiiiice.....I absolutely love it! Terrific job, it looks just like wood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good play, reminds me of something.... just can't remember what?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy - I like it a lot!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool...almost like petrified wood.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

sick textures man. nice attention to detail. keep it up


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

looks kinda like the guy with the lantern from pirates 2

awesome though


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Man, Just Awesome! Your very talented to say the least!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Top notch Play!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks awesome, Play!
The lines' directions and all are great. It's a lot like some of my sketches for my witch last year, but better.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yesss....he is NICE!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL Playfx gots woood. LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice work thanks for sharing



DeathTouch said:


> LOL Playfx gots woood. LOL


He looks a little sad or distraught...would that make it mourning wood


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

joker said:


> Nice work thanks for sharing
> 
> He looks a little sad or distraught...would that make it mourning wood


Not sure. I just wanted to say it before Dr. Morbius said it.:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Soooooo, you're saying...he looks a little Woody?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Jess, just a tad.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

playfx said:


> Thanks, no plans for a body just yet, im thinking of some type of grapevine body if i do.


I think a grapevine body would look fantastic with this head.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

really cool, I used to work on a 100 acre tree farm and if I saw that out there I think I would just fall down dead. no sounds no commotion just look...*bam* dead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome props! congrats!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really great!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OOOH I like this Play


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks terrific! The woodgrain reminds me of Loki's mask from 'The Mask'.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I can hardly wait to mold it up!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is a great piece, Play....I bow to a master


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oooh, a forest of these guys, that would be so awsome!!!! i love him. i'm rooting for that!would i be going out on a limb to say this was a very knotty sculpt? alright, i'm probably going against the grain, i'll just leaf now.

(...for the win...)


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol....nut!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems we're branching out into puns


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool looking. Are you going to add teeth or is his bark worse than his bite?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just glad after the woody statement nobody claimed he was made from "hard" wood.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great play!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the grandmother willow the in Disney movie Pocahontas. very cool.


----------

